# Removing Filter Pipes



## Tankless (24 Nov 2021)

How do people remove the pipes connected to the inlet and outlet of the actual filter plus the inlet / outlet of the lily pipes. I'm looking to swap out my stainless steel pipes as the inlet sits 2 inches above the substrate to evolution aqua set. I also plan to swap to an inline diffuser to reduce the amount of tubing / wires etc going into the tank.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Nov 2021)

I use Eheim double taps on both of my filters.


----------



## Tankless (24 Nov 2021)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I use Eheim double taps on both of my filters.



Added to my buy list (I didn't know a quick release system existed), need to figure out to take the current bits off. I wonder if boiling hot water would damage the plastic part on the aquael filter.


----------



## Kevin Eades (24 Nov 2021)

Tankless said:


> Added to my buy list (I didn't know a quick release system existed), need to figure out to take the current bits off. I wonder if boiling hot water would damage the plastic part on the aquael filter.


I'm assuming you have wound the nut as far down away from the pipe as possible? If the pipe has been released but is stuck some heat could help. Boiling water is not hot enough to melt the plastic parts. I find you just need to have some patience and wiggling and they come free without the need to use anything else.


----------



## Tankless (24 Nov 2021)

Yeah when I unscrew the nut, the pipes are stuck in place. I can't pull it off with force.


----------



## Deano3 (28 Nov 2021)

Push the pipes ON first so towards the filter to get the suction loose then twist and pull off. I always do this and works great 👍


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Nov 2021)

Just checking; are you screwing the nut the right way? You wouldn't be the first to get it wrong, as you need to turn clockwise, which is counterintuitive. That tightens the nut onto the filter body and frees the hose.


----------

